

Gary Webb was no journalism hero, despite what ‘Kill the Messenger’ says - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/gary-webb-was-no-journalism-hero-despite-what-kill-the-messenger-says/2014/10/17/026b7560-53c9-11e4-809b-8cc0a295c773_story.html

======
anonbanker
wow, a mainstream newspaper released a biased and negative recounting of when
they were scooped by the San Jose Mercury News.

color me surprised.

------
dreamweapon
An incredibly shoddy narration of the chain of events.

